# Musical Wit



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

*Likely this topic has been covered before but no harm in a Part 2. surely? One of my favourites: *

A young composer came to Brahms and asked if he might play for the master a funeral march he had composed in memory of Beethoven. Well, permission was granted, and the young man earnestly played away.
When he was through, he sought Brahms opinion. "I tell you," said the great man candidly: "I'd be much happier if you were dead and Beethoven had written the march."


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What does the wit mean? An anecdote?


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

humour, drollness,intelligent repartee, smartness ........................


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

'Musical wit' usually means wit expressed in music. Haydn's Suprise Symphony being the most quoted example.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Brahms certainly had a sense of humour, but he wasn't being very complimentary to the young composer, was he?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can only think of something more recent and decidedly non-classical.

Dick Cavett: Do you consider yourself a disciplined guy - do you get up every day and work?

Jimi Hendrix: I try to get up every day.


----------

